# Suk and Dvorak Serenades



## Pierre99 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just bought the new CD "Serenades" with the Serenade for strings orchestra by Joseph Suk and the Serenade for string orchestra E major op.22 by Antonin Dvorak (Hanssler Classic - Germany) by the European New Philharmonic Orchestra and directed by Volker Hartung...beautiful and full of poetry ! 
The best interpretation I've ever heard in my life ! 

Pierre from Tokyo.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep. Check out his grandson, also named Josef Suk. He is a great violinist!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pierre99 said:


> I just bought the new CD "Serenades" with the Serenade for strings orchestra by Joseph Suk and the Serenade for string orchestra E major op.22 by Antonin Dvorak (Hanssler Classic - Germany) by the European New Philharmonic Orchestra and directed by Volker Hartung...beautiful and full of poetry !
> The best interpretation I've ever heard in my life !
> 
> Pierre from Tokyo.


It is indeed a fine cd. Welcome to the forum also .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely to see people addressing someone who made one post almost 17 years ago. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

When he posted that thread I was only three months old. :lol:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

KevinW said:


> Yep. Check out his grandson, also named Josef Suk. He is a great violinist!


Do you think Pierre99 would ever come back to see your reply?

Btw, I'm reminded of 


Knorf said:


> If only it were more like 17-year cicadas...


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

I'm enjoying Capella Istropolitana on Naxos with Jaroslav Krecek. Smooth and poignant with that dry Naxos sound.


----------

